

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on my pet project, "CubeScrewed" - TK-421

Found here: http://www.cubescrewed.com<p>Hi all! As a hopelessly bored corporate desk jockey, I made CubeScrewed as a place for people to vent/rant/share their office misfortunes anonymously. It's driven by user submissions and runs on Tumblr since I don't have the technical know-how to implement something more custom.<p>I started this to learn about user-driven sites and to see how the whole viral content industry works. It's a personal project and I haven't put much time/money into it because of this.<p>I thought I'd share it with everyone to get some feedback as I'm completely new to the whole internet business game. Let me know what you think, thanks!<p>PS: Oh and submissions gladly accepted. :)
======
CheRodriguez
i think the idea is awesome, brother. i would say to expand what kind of
content is included or else it might just be too bitter or mean-spirited of a
site. i would try to create a tool, process, environment, function etc that
lets people RESPOND TO and ADD TO what they already see and hear, that way
they don't have to come to the site only to complain but instead they can add
to a story/discussion by jumping in. create a conversation people want to jump
into. only 1 person writes an article, but zillions might respond to it,
right? aesthetically it is very minimalist right now so think about sites that
look good to you and see what they are doing--imitaion is a good way to learn.
a facebook page is plain and ugly until bells and whistles accumulate.

~~~
TK-421
Thanks Che! I was hoping it would remain on the somewhat light-hearted side
but I know people get frustrated with their work environments so I'd like to
offer them a place to let some steam off. :)

In terms of interaction I have the ability to implement Disqus and I actually
had it on there and working for a day but then removed it because I wasn't
sure if seeing a lot of "0 comments and 0 reactions" on the homepage would
drive people away from the site. I was going to implement it again once
traffic/participation numbers were up.

------
nmaio
<http://cubescrewed.com> \- great domain name

------
fezzl
Make it a meme like FML. Say, "I'm TCS" (i.e. Totally Cube Screwed), or
something like that? I enjoy the posts so far, keep them coming.

